# Don't Just View Posts - Offer Some Advice Please!



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Love you guys, but I find it interesting that there are over 1,000 views and numerous responses to BJs After Marriage but few responses to some real *serious* issues that we're asking your advice/opinion on.

Please help us out and not just view the post, we really are looking for an ear and some input or we wouldn't waste our time putting our problems out here for everyone to read, help us out please!

Thanks for letting me vent, now get to typing.


----------



## Quads123 (May 27, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Love you guys, but I find it interesting that there are over 1,000 views and numerous responses to BJs After Marriage but few responses to some real *serious* issues that we're asking your advice/opinion on.
> 
> Please help us out and not just view the post, we really are looking for an ear and some input or we wouldn't waste our time putting our problems out here for everyone to read, help us out please!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent, now get to typing.


Honestly I think a lot of threads here typically get the same response as other threads. A lot are similar in subject matter thus not getting responses or the same responses. Not saying that should be a blanket theme just an observation.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Sometimes someone reads a post and is clueless about how to respond. It's probably better to have a bit of discretion and to only answer the posts that you feel confident that you can post an intelligent response to. Otherwise people will be answering posts and those answers won't have the quality or thoughtfulness that is preferred.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Many come just to look for insight and are not comfortable with posting or registering. They may find a similar situation to theirs and find some solid advice from the responses. At the time of this post there are 33 registered members and 537 guests on line. Not an unusual ratio. I lurked on the forum for a couple of months before I began to post.


----------

